# Bonanza



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Been watching Bonanza via Neflix starting from season 1. Dissapointed that they only have two seasons ; it ran for 14. My favorite is Adam. Cool, calm, collected - always does the right thing. I believe Adam left the show after 11 years-it was never the same after that. So who was your favorite Cartwright?


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Why is there an option to not like any of them, but not an option to like all of them?

...or an option that says "I like all of the sons, but not the dad."

...or "I just hate those nasty villains."

*Catchy opening theme is now playing in my head*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I remember Hoss and the theme song. I'd have to watch a couple episodes on You Tube in order to vote.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

We had it on every Sunday night, I'm sure, but I barely remember it. I must have been about 10 years old, or younger, when it ran.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can vaguely remember Bonanza towards the end and I also remember hearing about Dan Blocker's death. There was quite a bit of Western stuff on UK TV then - Bonanza, Alias Smith & Jones, Branded (although that was filmed in the mid-60s it didn't hit the UK until a few years later) and The High Chaparral are the ones I recall from the late 60s/early 70s.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Posie said:


> *Catchy opening theme is now playing in my head*


This. A nice childhood memory.


----------

